# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  El modelo San Martín se copiará en todas las regiones del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Señaló Gerente de Desarrollo Alternativo (DEVIDA):  _Para Fernando Hurtado Pascual, la asociatividad de los campesinos es una de las claves en la cadena productiva y en el desarrollo integral y sostenible de cada región. _   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Desde 1985, Fernando Hurtado Pascual, Gerente General de Desarrollo Alternativo de la Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo y Vida sin Drogas (DEVIDA) observó en la región de San Martín una zona con enorme potencial ecológico, pero sin infraestructura ni organización campesina para el desarrollo rural. 
Sin embargo, para hacer de esta misma región un modelo de Desarrollo Alternativo Integral y Sostenible, tuvieron que reunirse las condiciones políticas (el apoyo del ex presidente regional César Villanueva) económicas (el apoyo internacional) y sociales (la formación de cooperativas y asociaciones agrarias) según explicó Hurtado Pascual (DEVIDA). 
También la buena calidad del terreno para el café viabilizó el desarrollo de cultivos alternativos. Así como, las condiciones en infraestructura; no se olvide que ya teníamos acceso al mercado gracias a la construcción de la carretera IIRSA Norte que va desde Paita hasta Yurimaguas, señaló el gerente de Desarrollo Alternativo (DEVIDA). 
Según Fernando Hurtado, la región San Martín es un modelo único en el mundo de lucha contra las drogas por parte del Estado, debido al desarrollo transversal y simultáneo en lo económico, político, social, y ambiental. 
Nosotros no sólo traemos la plata del Estado y la Cooperación Internacional, traemos a COFOPRI para la titulación de tierras, traemos a SENASA para la asistencia técnica. Buscamos el desarrollo lícito, afirmó.  *El Modelo San Martín* 
Según Hurtado Pascual, el fomento del cultivo de semillas alternativas a la hoja de coca (café, cacao, palma aceitera, palmito, etc.) permitió que la región San Martín reduzca su pobreza de 68% (2002) a un 33% (2009). Asimismo, redujo sus Has de hoja de coca de 30 mil (en los 90) a 200 Has en la actualidad. Es que los cultivos alternativos son permanentes por 20 ó 30 años, explicó. 
Fernando Hurtado destacó que el impacto del desarrollo integral y sostenible rural en la región San Martín, se dio en 4 aspectos: 
En lo social, se formaron redes de organizaciones campesinas de base sin fines de lucro para promover la asociatividad: asociaciones y cooperativas. Son más de 60 mil familias asociadas. 
En lo económico, hay empresas campesinas rurales en cadenas productivas articuladas al mercado nacional e internacional, y exportando productos como café, cacao, chocolate, palmito envasado, etc. 
En lo ambiental, los productos agroindustriales (dirigidos a nichos de mercados) orgánicos y de comercio justo, promueven la conservación y el aprovechamiento racional de los recursos naturales. Se están recuperando ecosistemas degradados y evitando la agricultura migratoria con los cultivos permanentes. 
En lo político, se está fortaleciendo la capacidad de gestión del gobierno regional y local en la cadena productiva. Hay una mayor gobernabilidad, un cambio de actitud a favor del desarrollo integral y sostenible. 
Con los productos alternativos impulsados por DEVIDA, la región San Martín alcanzó unas ventas totales de US$ 133,7 millones (2008). En el 2009, alcanzaron cifras de exportación por US$ 104,8 millones, debido a la crisis financiera, acotó.  *Hacia el VRAE* 
Tras el éxito del modelo San Martín, Hurtado Pascual informó que DEVIDA empezará a trabajar en la aplicación del modelo de Desarrollo Integral y Sostenible en el Valle del Río Apurimac y el Ene (VRAE). Estamos empezando por Satipo (Junín). En el Ene hay bastante potencial por la buena calidad de tierra para los cultivos. La idea es que cada pequeño agricultor empiece a tener más de 4 Has porque así incrementaría su capacidad de comercio, señaló. 
Según el gerente de Desarrollo Alternativo (DEVIDA) el desarrollo alternativo en el VRAE constará de 3 aspectos: Prevención al Consumo de Drogas, Interdicción de Insumos Químicos y Desarrollo Alternativo. 
Estamos entrando con cacao, café, acuicultura (gamitana) y con una inversión de S/. 40 millones para el VRAE, agregó.   *DATOS:*  
  Fernando Hurtado informó que en 2007, se inició la ayuda del Estado junto a la par con la cooperación internacional. Asimismo, aclaró que el dinero de la cooperación internacional va directamente a los gobiernos regionales, quienes se encargan de ejecutarlos tras firmar un convenio con DEVIDA, que hace el seguimiento a la ejecución del dinero.   
  La red de asociaciones agrarias de cultivos alternativos son: Oro Verde (café) Aslusa (palmito) Naranjillo (cacao) CACVRA (cacao y café) Quinacho (cacao y café) Cocla (café y cacao) Indupalsa (palma) Acopagro (cacao) Coop. Tocache (cacao) La Divisoria (café) ASPASH (palma) Olamsa (palma) CECOVASA (café).Temas similares: Artículo: Siex instalará 20 parcelas de berries en todas las regiones andinas para impulsar negocio Artículo: Benavides considera que el mejor respaldo para el actual modelo económico en Perú es su éxito Article: Velásquez: Se usarán todas las herramientas del mercado para garantizar abastecimiento de azúcar Ingemmet prepara Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú para conocer todas las fuentes subterráneas de agua del país Afirman que San Martín podría ser la primera región productora del biodiésel en el Perú

----------

